# Republic P-47 Thunderbolt



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sealing up for transport








NACA testing

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2014)

Four survivors over Chino this year

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice Eric, your second aeroplane down is the same as this one:






_No Guts No Glory_ formerly of The Fighter Collection captured at Duxford in 1994 at the 50th anniversary of D-Day airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

P47 arrived in Africa 1944, notice the sealing of the belly tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Benjamin O Davis Tuskegee Red Tails

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice. I love the vintage shots of these birds.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

San Diego Air and Space Museum

4 Nations

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2015)

P-47 from the 318th Fighter Group being moved onto the hanger deck of an aircraft carrier for the trip from Hawaii to Saipan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

P-47 D-23-RA 311 3rd Fighter Squadron, 4th fighter group, Philippine. 42-27995 was one of a batch of 800 P-47D-23s built by Republic in Evansville, Indiana

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

P-47D-23-RA 42-27932

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2015)

Notice the helicopter in with the P-47's? Great shot. Pacific Theater?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2015)

Didn't notice the helicopter but I did notice a set of dozer tracks, center bottom of the photo.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2015)

The helicopter is (I believe) a Sikorsky R-4 without fabric covering and is at the 10:30 position from the tractor.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 8, 2015)

_USS Manila Bay (CVE-61) came under enemy air attack on June 23, 1944 east of Saipan. Two fighter-bombers attacked her from dead ahead, dropping four bombs which missed their target — the Manila Bay was transporting 37 Army P-47 Thunderbolts from 73rd Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group and, as a precautionary and rather unusual move which Admiral Spruance later characterized as “commendable initiative,” four of them were launched to fly protective CAP until radar screens were clear of contacts. The Army fighters then flew to Saipan, their intended destination. usafavi_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)

thumbright:


----------



## stug3 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 23, 2015)

stug3 said:


> View attachment 285534
> 
> 
> View attachment 285535



Get a grip girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

391st fighter squadron p-47


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

391st fighter squadron p-47


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

391st fighter squadron p-47 The Men


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2016)

1943 USAAF 341st Fighter Sq New Guinea ( ! found the airfield: Finschhafen )

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2016)

1943 341st Fighter Sq New Guinea ( ! found the airfield: Finschhafen )












BATTLIN-BEAUT






Visiting B25 p47 in background


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Another view of Battlin Beaut 1943 341st Fighter Sq New Guinea ( ! found the airfield: Finschhafen )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2016)

Love the nose art


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2016)

6347 Nicknamed "Lil Abner" (62nd FS, 56th FG, 8th AF) hit while parked by taxiing aicraft at RAF Halesworth, Suffolk, England Sep 13, 1943. Aircraft badly damaged but repaired and converted to 2-seater for use by XXIX TAC. Aircraft condemned Jan 21, 1946


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)

Barnhill flies his P-47D Thunderbolt off the deck of Escort Carrier USS Manila Bay to ward off an aerial attack from four D3A Aichi “Val” dive bombers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)

at the liverpool docks a huge 60 ton cranes gently lifts a 6 ton republic p 47 thunderbolt from the flight deck of an aircraft carrier note aircaft i foreground seemingly precariopusly perched atop a truck that will bring ti through liverpool's streets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sealing up for transport, never knew they called in "Raincoats"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Dec 13, 2016)

Wonder why there is the warning about 'Not for use in western hemesphere'.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2016)

Cool stuff.!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)

41-6209 (4th FG, 334th FS, then 56th FG) was 56th FG Col Hub Zemke's personal aircraft. Took part in first combat in ETO for the P-47, dated Mar 10, 1943. with 56th FG, 62nd FS damaged by Fw 190A and crashed at Oude-Tonge, Netherlands Jul 30, 1943. MACR 218. Pilot Lt R.E.Stover bailed out but was KIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

*Republic P-47 Thunderbolt*

*Role:* Fighter-bomber
*Manufacturer:* Republic Aviation
*Designer:* Alexander Kartveli
*First flight:* 6 May 1941
*Introduced:* 1942
*Status:* Retired 1966, Peruvian Air Force
*Primary users:* United States Army Air Force, Soviet Air Force, Royal Air Force
*Produced:* 1940-May 1944
*Number built:* 15,678
*Unit cost:* US$85,000 in 1945 ($1.1 million in today's dollars)
*Variants:* Republic XP-72


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Aircraft of the U.S. during World War II | World War Photos







P-47D “Spittin’ Kitten” 404 of the 318th FG, 73rd FS prepares to launch from USS Manila Bay CVE-61, 23 June 1944
Ground crew of the 56th Fighter Group work on the engine of a P-47 Thunderbolt at Boxted February 1945
Phttp://www.worldwarphotos.info/gallery/usa/aircrafts-2-3/-47 Thunderbolt "Jug" | World War Photos


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Sorry about that


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

21 December 1944 – lt Henehan of the 346th FS, 350th Fighter Group stands in the hole in his P-47 left wing


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

P-47s-escort-carrier-USS-Casablanca-enroute-SanFrancisco-to-Guam


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Good shots.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

*Republic XP-47H Thunderbolt. *
*Republic XP-47H Thunderbolt fighter (s/n 42-23298)on the ground. Ttwo P-47D-15-RE airframes were equipped with the experimental 2300 hp Chrysler XIV-2220-1 sixteen-cylinder inverted liquid-cooled engine. These aircraft were redesignated XP-47H.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 3, 2017)

BLECH!!!!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

TP-47G

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2017)

Early P-47M sans tail fin filet and rocket stubs




​*(56th FG, 61st FS) w/o in midair collision near Boxted, England Feb 18, 1945*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

Yep...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2017)

P-47D Thunderbolt 42-25904 “Lethal Liz II” of the 81st FS, 50th Fighter Group code 2N-U, Carentan A-10




​A nice photo of some P-47s on the continent following D-Day, yes, but what got my interest was the Spitfire in the background which, from what I can find, belonged to the U.S. Navy, VCS-7. Story here...Spitfires of the US Navy — Articles | 1944 | history | Spitfire Mk. V

​
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)

Also some info here ... USN VCS-7 Spitfire Mk Vb

A VCS-7 pilot, ENS Adams , was the first Naval Aviator to land in France when he landed his damaged Spitfire at an auxiliary landing field in France


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)

1945 photo, test pilots (from left) Mel Gough, Herb Hoover, Jack Reeder, Steve Cavallo and Bill Gray stand in front of a P-47 Thunderbolt. The photo was taken at the then-named Langley Memorial Aeronautical Laboratory, which was a research facility for the National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics, or the NACA.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

A pair of P-47D-22-RE Thunderbolts is led off by element leader, most likely Lt William J Davenport Jr to whom 42-26042 LM-G was assigned, with his wingman in 42


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

A fine close-up view of Lt Russ Kyler’s P-47M 44-21116 HV-J ‘Lorene’ with Russ being strapped in by crew chief S-Sgt Van McGehee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

There is some uncertainty whether this aircraft was actually built and flown, however a single
undated picture supports that a contra
-prop P47 did achieve flight. Pratt & Whitney likely had
developed the appropriate contra-
rotating prop reduction gear by Spring of 1942 when P-47B’s
began to roll off the assembly line.
Republic P-47B 1943? 1944?





Wingspan: 37 feet, 3.5 inches Weight (max. takeoff): 13,360 lbs. First flight (XP47B): May 6 1941
-Engine (P-47b PW-2800 -
21, 2,000 HP Props: Most likely Curtiss Electric

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Some sources state the XP-72 had strengthened landing gear compared to the P-47, while other sources say it was the same landing gear used on the P-47. The wings incorporated six .50-cal machine guns (three in each wing) with 267 rpg. However, the gun package could be changed to four 37-mm cannons (two in each wing). A hardpoint under each wing could carry a 150-gallon (568 L) drop tank or up to a 1,000 lb (454 kg) bomb. Just like on the P-47, an inlet for cabin air was located on the leading edge of the right wing. Dive recovery flaps were fitted under the wings, just behind the main gear wells.
The XP-72 was roughly the same size and weight as the P-47D but was more aerodynamic and possessed about 50% more power. The XP-72 aircraft had a 40 ft 11 in (12.47 m) wingspan, was 36 ft 8 in (11.18 m) long, and was 16 ft (4.88 m) tall. The aircraft had an empty weight of 11,375 lb (5,160 kg), a normal weight of 14,760 lb (6,695 kg), and a maximum takeoff weight of 17,492 lb (7,934 kg). The XP-72 had a top speed of 490 mph (789 km/h) at 25,000 ft (7,620 m) and an initial rate of climb of 5,280 fpm (26.8 m/s), decreasing to 3,550 fpm (18.0 m/s) at 25,000 ft (7,620 m). The aircraft could reach 20,000 ft (6,096 m) in under five minutes. The XP-72’s service ceiling was 42,000 ft (12,802 m). With 370 gallons (1,401 L) of internal fuel and two 150-gallon (568 L) drop tanks, the aircraft had a range of 1,200 miles (1,931 km) at a 300 mph (483 km/h) cruise speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YGBSM (Aug 19, 2018)

The second copy of the prototype XP-72 is the only "P-47" with contra-rotating props of which I'm aware. The scuttlebutt I've heard is that there were difficulties with the contra-prop and the need had shifted to long-range escorts rather than maximum-speed interceptors. In addition, the jet aircraft in development at the time looked more promising for max speed capabilities anyway. So it never got past prototype even though it looked promising at first.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2018)

Top shot..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Thunderbolt ll's RAF & P-47 USAAF fighters being built side by side. Anyone know where/and or when this pic was taken?....
> View attachment 510829


Notice that what might be the first production bubble is also in the pic.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2018)

There is the above photo here as well as another here.....Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - Grumman, the people that made the planes 12 SEPT 2010
...note that in the above photo, the RAF aircraft have 3000 series numbers in the nose and the other photo has 5000 series numbers on the nose and are bubbletops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 27, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> There is the above photo here as well as another here.....Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - Grumman, the people that made the planes 12 SEPT 2010
> ...note that in the above photo, the RAF aircraft have 3000 series numbers in the nose and the other photo has 5000 series numbers on the nose and are bubbletops



You mean this photo? And, thanks for the link! There appear to be a lot of paint to natural finish and razorback to bubble transition photographs within your link. Very enjoyable. 






Source: Warbird Information Exchange (Internet)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2018)

Aye


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Great photo
> 
> 
> Actually no, they all look like razorbacks to me...... Maybe i need glasses tho. Which ones are you looking at?
> ...


.

Perhaps I missed it. If so it was a missed opportunity.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

P-72


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

*Bomb cluster on a P-47*


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

_The Pratt & Whitney R-4360-13 and -19 engines had a remote, variable-speed, first-stage supercharger. This large supercharger was installed behind the XP-72’s cockpit and was connected to the engine via a fluid coupling._
The XP-72’s R-4360 engine used two-stage supercharging. The first stage was a mechanically-driven, variable-speed, remote supercharger positioned behind the cockpit, where the turbosupercharger was located on the P-47. To power the remote supercharger, a covered shaft extended from the unit, through the lower cockpit, and connected to the engine via a fluid coupling. The remote supercharger’s impeller was around 3 ft (.9 m) in diameter. The second stage was the standard supercharger that was integral with the engine.










A scoop positioned under the fuselage and in line with the wings leading edge split air into three ducts. The left and right ducts delivered air to oil coolers positioned on the bottom sides of the scoop. The outlet for each oil cooler was on the lower side of the scoop and about at the midpoint of its length. The larger, center duct fed air to the intake on the back of the remote supercharger and to the intercooler. The intercooler was positioned behind the remote supercharger. After being compressed in the supercharger, the air exited via two outlets and passed through the intercooler. After leaving the intercooler, the cooled induction air was split into two ducts and delivered to the R-4360’s downdraft intake, which is where the two ducts merged. The air then passed through the engine’s integral supercharger and into the engine’s cylinders. Cooling air that passed through the intercooler was discharged via an outlet in front of the tailwheel. No exhaust-driven turbosupercharger was installed on or planned for the XP-72 prototypes or the P-72 production aircraft.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

xp-47h


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

xp-47j flying

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

xp-47j video

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 11, 2019)

Gun test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice shots but the bottom one is reversed. Also the 7th one ... I corrected that ..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

6 Rare Original WW2 508FS 404th FG P-47D's Photographs all 2 x 3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2019)

P47 Thunderbolt 'Big Bad Wolf' *SIGNED* of the 56th Fighter Group England Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2019)

Republic of China AF P-47 Thunderbolt Nanking 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay
USAAF P-47 Fighter 348th FG Wards 5 Mile Drome New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 4, 2019)

*johnbr*






Testament to the TV Trope More Dakka


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

P47 Thunderbolt *EARLY COLOR* - the 56th Fighter Group England Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

8TH AIR FORCE 56TH FIGHTER GROUP WARTIME VINTAGE PERIOD PHOTOGRAPH B&W 5" X 7" | eBay
USAAF P-47 35th FG 39th Fighter Squadron Morotai NEI 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 14, 2019)

Republic P-47 Thunderbolt 
These photos of test #*71* are from February 1941.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2019)

2 WWII Photos Republic P-47D Thunderbolt at 405th Fighter Group RAF Christchurch | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

WWII 1940s USAAF Col Ray J Stecker 365th Fighter Group Photo his P-47 airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

VINTAGE MILITARY AIRPLANE AIRCRAFT PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10 REPUBLIC P 47J XP-47J | eBay

XP-47J 43-46052

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

I was unaware there was a P-47J


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Oct 1944 WWII USAAF St Trond Air Field Belgium photo #2 ID'd Airmen & airplane | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I was unaware there was a P-47J



Me neither, just googleying it, there was only the one XP-47J "Superbolt", but then there was the XP-72 "Ultrabolt"!

https://www.militaryfactory.com/aircraft/detail.asp?aircraft_id=1727

Republic XP-72 - Wikipedia


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 14, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Me neither, just googleying it, there was only the one XP-47J "Superbolt", but then there was the XP-72 "Ultrabolt"!
> 
> https://www.militaryfactory.com/aircraft/detail.asp?aircraft_id=1727
> 
> Republic XP-72 - Wikipedia


Ya the J had incredible performance. I think about 500 mph or close to it anyway.
Kinda wondered why they didn't put it into production. Maybe too much time lost to put the production lines down for the change over.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Us air force captain bad Maherin says with a technician War Photo 4x6 inch L | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Conslaw (Sep 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WWII Photos Republic P-47D Thunderbolt at 405th Fighter Group RAF Christchurch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 544872



Those external tanks seem awfully large. Do you know their capacity?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)

I would say these look like the 570 litres (150 US gallons) fuel tanks. But possible these are the 409 litres ( 108 US gallons ) ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

Vintage Photo WWII FIGHTER PILOT SITS ON FIGHTER PLANE NOSE ART SNOW WHITE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

ORIGINAL WW2 US AAF P47 THUNDERBOLT AIRPLANE PHOTO TAKEN BY GI | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Langley Test Pilots with P-47 Thunderbolt Fighter 13"x 19" WWII Photo Poster 402 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

**WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Nose Art & D DAY Stripes- ROSEMARY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

**WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane w/ CHECKERED NOSE** | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 1, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Langley Test Pilots with P-47 Thunderbolt Fighter 13"x 19" WWII Photo Poster 402 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 554264


Great shot. Thought the guy on the far left looked like Gabby Gabreski at first glance.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)

6-gun Thunderbolt?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

Why not? Possible it could be a kite used for training. Six MGs would be enough in the case. Also one could have been dismounted because of repairing, maintenance etc...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)

I did find another 6-gun Jug...





USAF PHOTO​*Republic P-47D-2-RE Thunderbolt:
8009 (MSN 157) National Advisory Committee on Aeronautics (NACA); Aircraft Engine Research Laboratory,
Lewis Field, Cleveland, OH; Engine & Test Branch, Wright Field, Dayton, OH; Destroyed 5Mar45 at 
Wright Field, OH. Lockheed C-60A Lodestar 42-55962 was taking off from Wright Field on a test flight when the 
pilot lost control of the airplane. It crashed into a hangar, killing five workers. A fire erupted, destroying seven planes
inside, including P-47D 42-8009*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 1, 2019)

I've read a couple of times, I think twice, over the years that there was a very limited production block of p47s made with 6×50s. Can't remember how many but I think it was just a few hundred. 
Why they were configured this way or where they ended up was not mentioned in the two articles as best I can remember.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

It seems to be true as the one seems to have the six MGs per a wing..






However even those with the 8 MGs looked like having 6 ones. It seems that the barrel of the most outer MG protruded not too much from the leading edge. Being protected with a piece of fabric or self-adhesive tape might have been unnoticed giving the impression of the lack of the gun there. See also the post #166 and #167 above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 1, 2019)

Two of those 6×50 Jugs look like field mods( perhaps to save wieght or extended firing time for the remaining guns) but the other does apear to be factory made that way.
I got curious and did an internet search on p47 armament but the closest thing I found to mention of 6 gun p47s was one site that said" the p47 typicaly was armed with 8×50 caliber machine guns". Using the word" typically" would seem to denote that sometimes this was not the case but other than that I could find nothing.
The articles I read a few years back seem to be gone.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 1, 2019)

That top picture of Gabby is one of my favorite of the war by the way👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

Looking at Geo's posted pics I would say both were armed with the 8x50 caliber MGs. The enlarged images seem to present four MGs per a wing . The razorback has the barrels protected and therefore the outer one isn't seen. The pic posted by Snautzer01 was taken form the front and no wonder the barrel also can't be noticed although I would say it is there. 











What is more the outher barrel can't be noticed even if a pic is taken from above.










the pic source: National Museum of the USAF


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)

The enlargement I posted looks like clear covers over the opening; maybe over a camera as the aircraft was used for testing. The lower photo of Gabreski's Jug show the outer barrel protruding ever so slightly


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

Well, the camera must have been installed on the straboard wing too as the leading edge there looks the same. Although both resized shots are a little bit blurry I would say there is the protection for the barrels stuck.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 1, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Well, the camera must have been installed on the straboard wing too as the leading edge there looks the same. Although both resized shots are a little bit blurry I would say there is the protection for the barrels stuck.
> 
> View attachment 554969


I thought the first pic you posted looked like it was made that way( I can't see anything covering the nub where that most outboard 50 would be or the nub itself) but it is a little fuzzy.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

It can't be excluded that the protection tape is a clear one. Also the MG barrels had the additional metal overlay . So how much it protruded from the wing might have depended on how deep it was screwed in.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 1, 2019)

Just a thought. In a couple of those pictures you can see where the hole for the 4th 50 exists but has been patched over and the patching looks pretty flush with the wing and symmetrical. Perhaps on the p47s that were made with 6×50s( assuming those articles I read were acurate) instead of changing the manufacturing process they made them like any other p47 then just patched the hole where the 4th 50 went. If one were to desire to make a few hundred p47s in such a configuration that would seem to be the best way to do it rather than make a change to the wing manufacturing process for a few hundred planes.
So maybe one or two of those pictures are factory 6 gun Thunderbolts...........or maybe not.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

That would be the explanation as well.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2019)

P-47’s lashed on flight deck of USS Block Island (CVE 21). The aircraft are on the forward end of the flight deck, July 13, 1943. 
: P-47’s lashed on flight deck of USS Block Island (CVE 21). Viewed from the bridge, looking aft, July 15, 1943. 
Hooded planes and stores on the hangar deck of USS Block Island (CVE 21). Taken from the after elevator looking forward, 
Unloading P-47’s from USS Block Island (CVE 21) at Belfast, North Ireland, July 27, 1943. 
Photograph Curator

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Original WWII Photo Pilots Nose Art P-47 Aircraft Fighter Plane Squadron | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

USAAF P-47 318th FG Okinawa 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

P-47 Thunderbolt covered in plastic coating for shipment overseas. Wearing its seagoing plastic "raincoat," applied by spray, which protects the plane against the weather in transit and is quickly peeled off at its destination. May 1944. WWII planes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto P-47 Thunderbolt Flugzeug Flugplatz SAINT-DIZIER Frankreich 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

The wings of this American P47 Thunderbolt were left in tatters after being damaged during the battle against Japan between 1944 and 1945 
WW2 photos show kamikaze attacks and crash landings | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

P47 Thunderbolt Peggy Darlin' Nose Art and Ground Crew WW2 WWII 4 x 6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)

johnbr said:


> The wings of this American P47 Thunderbolt were left in tatters after being damaged during the battle against Japan between 1944 and 1945
> WW2 photos show kamikaze attacks and crash landings | Daily Mail Online
> View attachment 558169




I would say that's the F4U Corsair.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Aviation Art

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

Org: Photo Plane Republic XP-47H Foto Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

WWII Airplane Nose Art Landlubber IV P-47 333rd Squad Le Shima 1945 MAITA photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## stona (Nov 10, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Just a thought. In a couple of those pictures you can see where the hole for the 4th 50 exists but has been patched over and the patching looks pretty flush with the wing and symmetrical. Perhaps on the p47s that were made with 6×50s( assuming those articles I read were acurate) instead of changing the manufacturing process they made them like any other p47 then just patched the hole where the 4th 50 went. If one were to desire to make a few hundred p47s in such a configuration that would seem to be the best way to do it rather than make a change to the wing manufacturing process for a few hundred planes.
> So maybe one or two of those pictures are factory 6 gun Thunderbolts...........or maybe not.



The P-47 wing was manufactured with the facility to fit four machine guns.

It was a simple task to remove one (or all of them) and the large access panel in the top of the wing facilitated this. It could easily be done in a matter of minutes in the field. There is then no reason why the exit in the leading edge of the wing might not be covered permanently or temporarily.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

1944 WW2 Original Photograph Thunderbolt F MKII Double Wasp Aeroplane RAF fc79 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

P-47 THUNDERBOLTS OF THE 359TH FIGHTER GROUP WWII 12x18 SILVER HALIDE PHOTO PRIN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

P-47 Fighter Planes Clovis NM Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

USAAF P-47 353rd FG Betty Nose Art Raydon UK 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2019)

Chrysler Aircraft Engines 2 XIV-2220 Hemi V-16: first Chrysler engine with a Hemi head design


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF P-47 THUNDERBOLT FIGHTER North Africa 169 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2020)

Pretty boring -47 but a nice dio idea


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 23, 2020)

P-47D-15-RA flying over Republic Aviation Corp., and a row of F-105 Thunderchiefs in 1961 to commemorate the 20th anniversary of the first Thunderbolt flight. In 1964 it was donated by RAC to the USAF Museum in Dayton, Ohio where it is still on display.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane (#42-24937) Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay

Curtiss built P-47G-CU Thunderbolt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Conslaw (Feb 6, 2020)

stug3 said:


> P-47D-15-RA flying over Republic Aviation Corp., and a row of F-105 Thunderchiefs in 1961 to commemorate the 20th anniversary of the first Thunderbolt flight. In 1964 it was donated by RAC to the USAF Museum in Dayton, Ohio where it is still on display.
> View attachment 567575




Can you imagine if there was a, uh, mess up, and this P-47 crashed into that row of factory fresh F-105s?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2020)

Couple of good shots...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

*ORIGINAL* Zemkes Wolfpack NOSE ART Photo - 56th Fighter Squadron | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Original Nose art photo P-47 Thunderbolt 5th Emergency Rescue Squadron | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art "Iron Sides" 333rd Kagman Field Saipan 1944 MAITA photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG REPUBLIC P-47D THUNDERBOLT IN GRENOBLE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

USAAF P-47 Fighter 348th FG Port Moresby New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: 355th Fighter Group P-47 Fighter Plane (#42-22784) on Airfield!!! | eBay

P-47D-4-RA, Assigned to 376FS, 361FG, 8AF USAAF. Transferred to 357FS, 355FG, 8AF, became war weary and a training aircraft for squadron. Transferred to 5th Emergency Rescue Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: 33rd Fighter Group P-47 Fighter Plane (#42-25346) on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane (4 German Kills Recorded) Being Serviced!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: 56th Fighter Group Ace HUBERT ZEMKE in P-47 Fighter Plane Cockpit!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "2 BIG AND TOO HEAVY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane Parked on Airfield w/ D-Day Invasion Stripes!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2020)

Good series of pics.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 27, 2020)

Don't see too many Malcolm Hoods on P-47s


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

WW2 Photo US P-38 Zeppelin German Airplane Normandy D Day Pilot Lot Identified | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2020)

Seller has an interesting description of the aircraft in Post #242


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2020)

Was thinking the same.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: US P-47 Thunderbolts On Airfield, Italy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Mechanics Repairing Damaged P-47 Thunderbolt | eBay

Muscle beach boy showing off.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

WW ll USAAF Photo Airplane You've Had It Jeep Butch 804609 Service Men | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

P47D Thunderbolt Leaky Joe 361st Fighter group 4x6 WW2 WWII Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2020)

Good shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 362nd Fighter Group- 378th FS- ID'D P 47 Thunderbolt plane w/ G8K* | eBay

Baugher: Republic P-47D-15-RE 42-76123 (378th FS, 362nd FG, 9th AF) shot down by AAA at Brix, France Jun 22, 1944. MACR 6209. Pilot killed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 362nd Fighter Group?- Parked P 47 Thunder planes w/ DROP TANKS* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

WWII U.S. ARMY AIR CORPS 325TH FIGHTER GROUP - FRANK NOVOTNY SIGNED B&W 8"x10" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

Vintage Photograph Josie Grumman TBF Airplane WW2 Reprint 8x10 Inches (27) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2020)

Great camouflage, making a TBF look like a P-47 !!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Apr 13, 2020)

Italian p-47

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

WW 2 B24 In Action | eBay

Princess Pat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2020)

Good 'un


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo C47 military transport aircraft Crew Scotty Bill pilots 2696 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Nose Art & Pilot - LADY BABS* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane FLIGHT LINE on Airfield w/ PILOTS* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## junkman3353 (Apr 27, 2020)

86th FG in post-war Germany. Likely at Munich.


Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane FLIGHT LINE on Airfield w/ PILOTS* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 579061


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2020)

If the second -47 on the right has this serial number 489752....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

aircraft photo Republic P-47 Thunderbolt US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

aircraft photo Republic P-47 D US Air Force | eBay

P-47N-5-RE


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

aircraft photo Republic P-47 D US Air Force | eBay

Notice only 4x 50 cal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to find out more about the aircraft in Post #277. Unless its been colourized, there's a lot going on with the camouflage


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

I would like to know when were and why a 4x 50 cal for a p47 was in order.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

WW2 US/American Picture/Photo - Army Air Corps Pilots P-47 Thunderbolt Fighter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane Being Refueled on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: 368th Fighter Group P-47 Fighter Plane (#44-4015) Crash; France (#2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: 368th Fighter Group P-47 Fighter Plane (#44-4015) Crash; France (#1) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 6, 2020)

Good pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I would like to know when were and why a 4x 50 cal for a p47 was in order.


Anybody?????


----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2020)

Thought I saw something in one of my books. I'll be back............................................


----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2020)

Still looking but I just noticed extra rocket stubs under the vacant gun area


----------



## mjfur (May 6, 2020)

The aircraft in Post #279 looks to be an "N" model either late war training or early post war. It was built with 8 guns, why some were removed could be for various reasons. I don't believe it was initiated by the Manufacturer.

8 Guns, 10 Rockets, 2 Bombs.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

WW2 AVIATION PHOTO SPITFIRE in flight | eBay

This spitfire ate a little to much

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2020)

Well, it has a roundel, so it's a Spitfire.


----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2020)

I built that one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2020)

aircraft photo Republic P-47 Thundrebolt US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay

big bird!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion Republic P-47 D Armée de l'air | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jun 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Vintage Photograph Josie Grumman TBF Airplane WW2 Reprint 8x10 Inches (27) | eBay
> 
> View attachment 577277


Resp:
CBI Theater?


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jun 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> aircraft photo Republic P-47 D US Air Force | eBay
> 
> Notice only 4x 50 cal.
> 
> View attachment 579181


Resp:
Stateside?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

WWII 15Th AIR FORCE 325TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - HERSCHEL GREEN SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jun 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 15Th AIR FORCE 325TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - HERSCHEL GREEN SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 585099


Resp:
Looks like those are drop tanks originally designed for the P-38.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jun 16, 2020)

I found this statement by CAPT Dick Hewitt from the 82nd Squadron, 78th Fighter Group, Duxford, England:
"Webster describes a Mustang as 'a small, hardy, horse of the western plains. I'd say it was more like a 'pinto pony with the power of a Clydesdale. I was often asked which of the two, 'Jug' or Mustang I thought the best was. Each did the job they were designed to do. There were times I wished I had been in the other's seat but I'd never, ever downplay either. Unless you have been there and done both, best to keep a 'zipped lip.' I'll just say: Thank you Republic Aircraft and North American Aviarion. Both were the main reasons I lived to tell the tale.

The debate usually favors the P-51, but I like Hewitt's take.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Orig. GI Foto - Flugzeug Republic P-47 Thunderbolt - 27FBG - USAAFE - 2WK | eBay

Jersey Bounce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jun 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. GI Foto - Flugzeug Republic P-47 Thunderbolt - 27FBG - USAAFE - 2WK | eBay
> 
> Jersey Bounce
> 
> View attachment 586123


Resp:
Photo was taken June or after, 1944. The 27FBG got some of the first bubble canopy P-47Ds.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jun 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 279856
> 
> P47 arrived in Africa 1944, notice the sealing of the belly tank.


Resp:
Did these P-47s remain in the ETO or did they make their way to the CBI?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

494 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - P-47N Thunderbolt 44-89131 PA ANG 50s | eBay

P-47N-20-RE 44-89131 to Nicaraguan AF as GN 73. Withdrawn from use after rough landing in 1961. Scrapped


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

493 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - P-47D Thunderbolt 44-89931 MD ANG 50s | eBay

P-47D-30-RA


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 19, 2020)

stug3 said:


> View attachment 285495
> 
> View attachment 285496


Resp:
The production line photo must be the Republic facility, or could it be Curtiss production? It is my understanding that Curtiss started producing the P-47G sometime in 1944, which was equivalent to what variant of Republic's P-47? When did Curtiss stop building P-47s?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2020)

aircraft photo Republic P-47 D Thunderbolt - US Air Force | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

aircraft photo Republic P-47 Thunderbolt US Air Force - US Navy | eBay

Baugher, _Republic P-47D-21-RE 42-25507 405th FG, 509th FS, 9th AF "Huckle De Buck") hit by AAA 12 mi S of St Lo, France and crashed 3 mi NE of Cerisy-la-Salle, France Jun 18, 1944. MACR 6114. Pilot bailed out and evaded capture. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

*WWII photo- 352nd Fighter Group- P 47 Thunderbolt Nose Art- LITTLE REBEL* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Original WWII 2000 LB Bomb on Plane with Serviceman and Hand Written Back | eBay

not sure if it is a p-47

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Navalwarrior (Aug 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII 2000 LB Bomb on Plane with Serviceman and Hand Written Back | eBay
> 
> not sure if it is a p-47
> 
> ...


Resp:
Looks like an A1 Skyraider. Likely in Korea.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

532 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - P-47N Thunderbolt 44-88744 @ Chanute | eBay

Baugher 44-88744 P-47N-5-RE Thunderbolt


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

529 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - P-47N T'Bolt 44-89425 PR ANG in NY 60 | eBay

Baugher 44-89425 was on pedestal at Peterson AFB, CO. Now in the Colorado Springs Old City Hanger Museum (located on Peterson Air Force Base, Colorado Springs, CO) being restored to static display condition. Noted Aug 2006 on display at Peterson Air and Space Museum, ColoradoSprings, CO.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

525 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - P-47N Thunderbolt 44-87800 @ CLE 1946 | eBay

Baugher P-47N-1-RE Thunderbolt


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

514 - Original B&W 3x4 Aircraft Negative - P-47N Thunderbolt 44-89238 AWFC 1940s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

P-47N

1945 Vintage P47 Thunderbolt formation photo fighter aircraft USAAF ww2 WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Vintage Photo WWII Airplane P-47 Thunderbolt 428109 | eBay

P-47M 44-21200


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2020)

Great pic.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Pilot Posed by His P-47 Fighter Plane on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane (#41-6604; Lost 1944) Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay

P-47C-5-RE, 41-6604 W/o 21 Sep 1944 at Blackfoot, ID, surveyed at Pocatello AAF Sep 21, 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane Parked on Airfield by Hangar!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Airman on Wing Guiding P-47 Fighter Plane for Take-Off!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Airmen Unloading Petrol Drums by P-47 Fighter Plane on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Pilot on Cockpit of P-47 Fighter Plane During Final Checks; 1945! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane Taxiing for Take-Off on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "MILLY MOUSE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "OREGON'S BRITANNIA"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "THE MONSTER"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: 362nd Fighter Group P-47 Fighter Plane (#42-75221; Lost 1945)!!! | eBay

Baugher: P-47D-11-RE 42-75221 (378th FS, 362nd FG, 9th AF) in landing accident at Rennes/St-Jacques Airfield A-27, Brittany, France Sep 12, 1944. Pilot survived, aircraft badly damaged, unknown if repaired.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

Original WWII USGI Snapshot Photograph 406th Fighter Group P-47 | eBay

P-47D-22-RE 42-26388


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original photograph Fighter P-47 Thunderbolt Larrupin Lou nose art pilot | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 48 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 72 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 77 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 115 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Boilermaker

Notice star on wheel.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 120 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 121 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Col Tipton and his crew


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 122 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Ole Trapper IV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 123 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 143 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 149 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 159 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 168 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

USAAF P-47 318th FG 19th FS Raging Roosters Ie Shima 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Baugher: Republic P-47N-1-RE 44-87957

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## jgreiner (Nov 14, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> I would love to find out more about the aircraft in Post #277. Unless its been colourized, there's a lot going on with the camouflage


I'd wager a "WW" (War Weary) formation plane for a bomb group. Also notice all of the guns have been removed as well. That would make me guess a formation a/c.


----------



## jgreiner (Nov 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I would like to know when were and why a 4x 50 cal for a p47 was in order.


Snautzer, I'd guess it could've been the personal a/c of a General. I have a couple of pics of a P-47 that was the personal a/c of 8th Fighter Command General Kepner (I"ll attempt to post here) that have only 3 guns per wing. Photo credit Fold3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 19, 2020)

P-47D 42-26637 "Kokomo" VM-P of the 551st FS. 495th FG | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jgreiner (Nov 19, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> P-47D 42-26637 "Kokomo" VM-P of the 551st FS. 495th FG | World War Photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! I have that sheet in the stash. I'd build it, but it's not like I don't have about 30 other schemes I'd like to do first! Such dilemmas we have. 
Here are a couple more shots I have:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

WW2 plane nose art Aviation original photo WWII; #413 | eBay

Skin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sealing up for transport
> 
> View attachment 279412



Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Luftwaffe aircraft on HMS Reaper

_I think Chris Goss was right. This "plastic coating" was a black rubberised substance that was sprayed on, manufactured by a company called Plastiphane. It had nothing to do with shrink-wrap.

After googling 'Eronol' and 'Plastiphane' I learned that "...the first substance used was called *Eronol*. This was a very 'bitchumen' [sic] black application that was sprayed on, and was later considered both labour intensive and dangerous due to it needing to be removed by hand, using paraffin!! Later (from 1944 onward) the contract was given to the Plastiphane Co. who devised a solution that was more hard-wearing, easier to apply and remove, and was protective in a wide range of climate conditions..."._

It took about 54 gallons of "Plastiphane" to coat a P-51.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2021)

That is one heavily weathered P-47


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2021)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug P-47 Thunderbolt JG6 "Horst W" 1944 TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Nose Art - LONESOME POLECAT* -1 | eBay

41-6364 | American Air Museum in Britain : Assigned to 83FS, 78FG, 8AF USAAF. Transferred to HQ Sqn, 1CCRC, 8AF USAAF Nickname 'Lady Jacquelyn' Coded HL-D.

Baugher: Republic P-47C-5-RE 41-6364 (Headquarters, 1st Combat Crew Replacement Center) in taxiing accident at RAF Bovingdon, England Jun 25, 1944. Pilot survived, aircraft badly damaged, unknown if repaired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Feb 6, 2021)

Note that the round came in from BEHIND.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-47 Thunderbolt "Teddy" Combat - 56th F.G. Ace ~ Excellent | eBay


Snautzer01 said:


> Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Luftwaffe aircraft on HMS Reaper
> 
> _I think Chris Goss was right. This "plastic coating" was a black rubberised substance that was sprayed on, manufactured by a company called Plastiphane. It had nothing to do with shrink-wrap._
> 
> ...


some more info

The Army Air Forces in World War II, Volume Six: Men and Planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply #529 Republic AP-10 XP-47B Thunderbolt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2021)

I think we posted that photo somewhere here for The Real Mr. Ed last year


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-47 Thunderbolt Fighter 348th FG New Guinea 1944 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug P47 Thunderbolt. Mailing. USA. Amerika. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

*PHOTO* Republic P-47N Thunderbolt Fighter in Service - Excellent! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-47 Thunderbolt (44-20412) in Combat - 368th F.G. ~ Original 8x10 | eBay

P-47D-30-RE 44-20412

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

WWII USAAF Republic P-47D Thunderbolt Fighter 8x10 1955 Original News Photo | eBay

Baugher: P-47D-20-RE Thunderbolt 42-25315 86th FS, 79th FG, 12th AF) crashed from unknown cause 5 mi SW of Jesi, Italy Nov 6, 1944. Pilot killed, aircraft was destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2021)

RAF WW2 THUNDERBOLT P47 IN INDIA, BURMA 1944 - LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2021)

"cannon-firing Thunderbolts"?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I think we posted that photo somewhere here for The Real Mr. Ed last year



Never seen the car-door style canopy on the P-47 before. Removed for production examples because of impracticality?



Crimea_River said:


> "cannon-firing Thunderbolts"?



Yup, don't tell anyone...


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* P-47 Thunderbolt "Teddy" Combat - 56th F.G. Ace ~ Excellent | eBay
> 
> some more info
> 
> ...


*PHOTO* P-47 Thunderbolts in Transport to the Pacific 414th FG - Excellent | eBay

or no protection at all

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-47 Thunderbolts in Combat 78th FG Duxford England - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

RAF WW2 THUNDERBOLT P47 IN INDIA, BURMA 1944 - LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Jun 11, 2021)

P-47 row, vicinity of Naples 1944, picture found with various documents in an enveloppe addressed to Commanding Officer 376th Bomb Group :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

P-47 Check-Up AAB Bradley, USA, 1943 Air Force AAF USAAF Original War Photo WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for P-47 Check-Up AAB Bradley, USA, 1943 Air Force AAF USAAF Original War Photo WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Jun 23, 2021)

who else thinks the razorback looks nicer than the bubble canopy? anyway nice pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - P-47 Thunderbolt Nose Art Bunnie Lolly Fritzlar Air Base #1 | eBay


All of the photographs listed this week belonged to Joseph C. Endy. He was with the 10th Engineer Combat Battalion.



www.ebay.com










Fritzlar | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com





Bunnie Lolly Fritzlar Air Base

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

Press Photo 1944 Carentan Normandy A10 field 50th FS, 50th FG P47 being rearmed | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photo 1944 Carentan Normandy A10 field 50th FS, 50th FG P47 being rearmed at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Spending more ammo than Pattons 3rd on a daily basis,


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

Press Photo 1944 St Pierre du Mont A1. Airfield Normandy 397th FS 368th FG P47 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photo 1944 St Pierre du Mont A1. Airfield Normandy 397th FS 368th FG P47 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1944 St Pierre du Mont A1. Airfield Normandy 397th FS 368th FG P47

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF P47 Thunderbolt Airplane Nose Art Photo Picture | eBay


Model: P47 Thunderbolt. Airplane info Good Luck! Serial Number: Unknown.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2021)

Original Kodachrome Slide 35mm P-47 1945 WW2 WWII military (K76) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Kodachrome Slide 35mm P-47 1945 WW2 WWII military (K76) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





P-47D-28-RA 42-29201

Orlando Fla Jan 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2021)

Original Kodachrome Slide 35mm P-47 WW2 WWII military (K75) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Kodachrome Slide 35mm P-47 WW2 WWII military (K75) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Lot 3x original photos P-47 Thunderbolt Pacific 318th Fighter Group USAAF | eBay


From the markings, it appears they are from the 318.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF P-47 THUNDERBOLT FIGHTER Telergma Algeria 84 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. Today I am listing many WWII aircraft photos. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of TELERGMA FIELD, Constantine, Algeria, 1943...



www.ebay.com





Telergma Algeria P-47D-10-RE 42-74076

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

P-47D-2-RE 42-8139 341st FS, 348th FG, 5th AF














WWII Photo & Neg FIFTH FIGHTER COMMAND 1943 Xmas Card P47 THUNDERBOLT New Guinea | eBay


No title on manila storage envelope. I have four different versions of this Xmas Greeting for 1943 from the Fifth Fighter Command. Each features a different aircraft in flight. This one features a P-47 Thunderbolt (serial 42-28139).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Brake-Bleeder for P-47

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

Loading gun Camera


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2022)

Republic P-47B 

41-6002 W/o 14 Jan 1943 at Westover Field, MA; repaired (?); w/o 24 Mar 1943 at Hope Valley, RI. Coded 1
41-5999 W/o 25 Oct 1942 at Fire Island, NY. Coded 24
41-6001 W/o 25 Oct 1942 at Fire Island, NY. Coded 25
41-5972 Redes as RP-47B in 1943; w/o 21 Mar 1943 at Ludlow, MA. Coded ?
41-5920 *recovered* by Randy Ferris from a swamp in the southeast and is in storage for eventual restoration. Coded ?
41-5930 Redes as RP-47B in 1943; w/o 27 Aug 1943 at North Hatfield, MA. Coded 22


Notice stripes no 1st P-47 Formation help?














REPUBLIC P-47 THUNDERBOLT WW II Fighter Plane Vintage Original Photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for REPUBLIC P-47 THUNDERBOLT WW II Fighter Plane Vintage Original Photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2022)

rochie
I believe you are going to build this one.

Gabby Gabreski 4 juli 1944 Tuesday



















Gabby Gabreski Flying Ace with P-47 THUNDERBOLT Fighter Plane Original Photograp | eBay


Back of photo has an inked "H-3558" on top left corner, penciled script "Republic" and penciled script ". ancis" (not legible). There is a blue/purple oval stamp that states "NO OBJECTION TO PUBLICATION Security Sec.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2022)

Republic P-47 THUNDERBOLT WW II Fighter Plane Two Original Vintage Photographs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Republic P-47 THUNDERBOLT WW II Fighter Plane Two Original Vintage Photographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> rochie
> I believe you are going to build this one.
> 
> Gabby Gabreski 4 juli 1944 Tuesday
> ...


The kit i am building has those markings but i am doing an RAF Thunderbolt


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Republic P-47B
> 
> 41-6002 W/o 14 Jan 1943 at Westover Field, MA; repaired (?); w/o 24 Mar 1943 at Hope Valley, RI. Coded 1
> 41-5999 W/o 25 Oct 1942 at Fire Island, NY. Coded 24
> ...


That picture is in one of my P-47 books. It’ll be a few hours after I get off and have breakfast before I can look


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> That picture is in one of my P-47 books. It’ll be a few hours after I get off and have breakfast before I can look


Hope i win.


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2022)

On the front cover. 




​Caption says, ".....flown by Officer Commanding 56th Fighter Group, Mitchell Field, New York 1942...." Might be in other books as well but its bed-time. I'll start looking again when I get home Wednesday morning

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> On the front cover.
> 
> View attachment 669153
> ​Caption says, ".....flown by Officer Commanding 56th Fighter Group, Mitchell Field, New York 1942...." Might be in other books as well but its bed-time. I'll start looking again when I get home Wednesday morning


Interesting that there used to be a 56th fighter group restaurant AT Republic Airport. You could listen to the tower on head phones at your table. Was set up like a bombed out farm house, with jeeps out front and full size fiberglass Airplanes out back. Sadly gone now, like a similar one at Dover Airport in Maryland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2022)

Found out a bit more. #1 was flown by "Hub" Zempke in the photo. EDIT: And more, #26 was flown by Lt. Robert S. Johnson


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

8th AAF P47 fighter plane, England 1944 d-day stripes















A31, 8th AAF P47 fighter plane, England 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for A31, 8th AAF P47 fighter plane, England 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Notice star on wheel and the hoist 8th AAF P47 fighter, white nose/tail, bore sighting, 1944 England















A9, 8th AAF P47 fighter, white nose/tail, bore sighting, 1944 England | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for A9, 8th AAF P47 fighter, white nose/tail, bore sighting, 1944 England at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)

Actually I can't see any D-day markings for the Jugs in the pic, the post #444.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jul 21, 2022)

Razorbacks, clouds





Left behind

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 22, 2022)

stug3 said:


> Razorbacks, clouds
> View attachment 678572
> 
> 
> ...


Top pic, is G81 washed down with oil or something? Damn that's shiny...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2022)

stug3 said:


> Razorbacks, clouds
> View attachment 678572
> 
> 
> ...


Bottum picture is already posted in this thread and i believe you are forgetting to source both pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2022)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

P-47D-22-RE 42-26060 (62nd FS, 56th FG, 8th AF) (LM-Cbar, serial number 42-26060) a few weeks after crash-landing near Kornelimünster, Germany, October 1944. The crash occurred on the 18 September 1944. The P-47D was part of the 62nd Fighter Squadron of the 56th Fighter Group at the time of this crash and was being flown by Lieutenant James P Hodges. Hodges broke his leg in the crash and was hospitalized. He eventually returned to the United States. 42-26060 | American Air Museum in Britain














*WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Wreck - Tail (42-26060)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Wreck - Tail (42-26060)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

P-47D-27-RE 42-27367 368th Fighter Group
P-47D-30-RA 44-33053 368th Fighter Group
P-47D-28-RE 44-20260 358th Fighter Group TEXS PAL



















Org. Photo: 368th Fighter Group Pilot Posed by P-47 Fighter Plane (#42-27367)!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: 368th Fighter Group P-47 Fighter Plane (#44-33053) on Airfield!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: 358th Fighter Group P-47 Fighter Plane (#44-20260; "TEXS PAL")!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

P-47D-25-RE 42-26635 E-MX (82nd FS, 78th FG, 8th AF) in taxiing accident at RAF Duxford, Cambridgeshire, England Aug 10, 1944. Pilot survived, aircraft badly damaged, unknown if repaired.

















P47 THUNDERBOLT - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
P47 THUNDERBOLT - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
P47 THUNDERBOLT - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2022)

great studies.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

P-47D-28-RA 42-28479 PTO














*WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Nose Art - PTO - BADGER BEAUTY VI* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Nose Art - PTO - BADGER BEAUTY VI* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

P-47D-5-RE 42-8554 63rd FS 56th FG. UN-P















8th Air Force P-47 photo 56th Fighter Group | eBay


Printed on british Air Ministry photo paper.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

How to Fly the P-47 - Ground Handling, Take-Off, Normal Flight, Landing (1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

How To Fly The P-47 - High Altitude Flight and Aerobatics (1943)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

France, 1944














Original WW II Army Air Forces Photo: P-47 Thunderbolt, France, 1944. | eBay


The photos above are of the actual photo for sale and are intended to help show condition. Minor surface wear. Very good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## captain Frey (Jan 3, 2023)

Very interesting pictures !!!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2023)

Invasion stripes














Original WW II Army Air Forces Photo: P-47 Thunderbolt Invasion Stripes, 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW II Army Air Forces Photo: P-47 Thunderbolt Invasion Stripes, 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2023)

Actually these bands don't look like the D-Day ID strips. These are too wide and there are three only while there should be five in order WBWBW.
But that's an interesting shot.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2023)

Seen something similar in the Pacific



p-47 in the philippines - Google Search

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2023)

fubar57 said:


> Seen something similar in the Pacific
> 
> 
> 
> p-47 in the philippines - Google Search




The PTO ... yes, that's more likely ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2023)

Not only fighters














Original WW II AAF Photo: Grumman OA-9 Amphibian Aircraft - Invasion Stripes | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW II AAF Photo: Grumman OA-9 Amphibian Aircraft - Invasion Stripes at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Gnomey (Tuesday at 4:34 PM)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 5:57 AM)

RAF 34 Sqd Meiktila Burma 1945 K-AD














P-47 Thunderbolt RAF 34 Sqd Meiktila Burma 1945 1 ORIGINAL WWII Photo | eBay


Has call letters K-AD. Photo is in fair condition with just a few small marks printed from the negative. It is light sepia toned with glossy appearance. There is writing in ink at the bottom of the photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 5:59 AM)

RAF 34 Sqd Myitkyina Burma 1945 A-AD














P-47 Thunderbolt RAF 34 Sqd Myitkyina Burma 1945 1 ORIGINAL WWII Photo | eBay


One ORIGINAL photo of a P-47D Thunderbolt of 34 squadron RAF, at Myitkyina Burma in March 1945. Has call letters A-AD. The writing at bottom 'Zyatkywin' sounds like Myitkyina airfield. Photo is in fair condition with many small marks printed from the negative.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:19 AM)




----------

